# New Suzuki 115, wont start after long runs?



## Max Inchausti (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi All,

So I recently purchased my first skiff, it's a new beavertail vengeance with a Suzuki SS 115 on it. The boat runs great and I couldn't be happier but I recently had a weird issue that's happened a couple of times so far. After making long runs (30 mins+) and turning the boat off I go to start it back up and the motor will start and immediately turn off, I then squeeze the ball on the fuel line and try starting it a couple more times and it will fire back up and run no problem. I don't have this problem at all making shorter runs so it seems like it's only the longer runs that's causing it. I'm assuming it has to do with the fuel line somewhere but I am no expert on this, the engine has around 35 hours on it. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Tight Lines,
Max


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

You can squeeze fuel through the bulb and it has a decent bit of "give" to it? It should be firm. Weird. Although it does seem like a fuel delivery problem, an easy test is to get a 3 gallon portable tank and connect it, take a 30 minute run and see what happens. Or, maybe a fuel pump issue.... which on a new engine, I would take straight to the dealer and explain the issue and let them earn their money.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Take back to the Suzuki dealer, it's under warranty.


----------

